# any advice for gator?



## lostinfl (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried to smoke gator meat before? I will be getting some and I have just purchased a GOSM, so any info will be appreciated.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 15, 2006)

This is the only thing I have ever seen about smoking gator. I have had it fried before and can't imagine it wouldn't be wonderful smoked. Keep us posted, I am excited to hear what you come up with. Would love to see pics as well if possible.

Gator Ribs


----------



## lostinfl (Nov 15, 2006)

since I used to live in Fl for years I have had fried tail also, this should be quite interesting.I think I am going to go with a spicy rub.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 16, 2006)

Although I am a Native Floridian (not many of us around),  I've had those Snapper's about everyway you can imagine with one exception.........Smoked!  Gator is about to be much more prevelent on the market here in Fla. soon, so let me know how it turns out!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lostinfl,
     I'm also interested. I've never eaten smoked gato but I'll bet it it great. Please do let us know how it works out. And by the way, I think I have already said it on another thread but just to be sure, congratulations on your new GOSM. I'm sure you will really enjoy it.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 17, 2006)

at annhuac,texas --yearly gator fest---

gator on a stick is very popular.


----------



## lostinfl (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks bill it has been put to work immediatly, I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## lostinfl (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I have sad news, the gator never made it to the smoker. We fried it up and it was easten so fast there was none left to smoke. My neighbor did however manage to slip a few deer hams on it when I wasant looking :shock:  We first injected them with merlot wine and man o man that was something out of this world. My first experience with venison and the gosm performed awsome.


----------

